
Guix: The Non-Aligned Universal Package Manager - flurpitude
http://www.ocsmag.com/2016/07/05/guix-the-non-aligned-universal-package-manager/
======
bluejekyll
And then there were 15 competing standards.

I really, really want one single thing to succeed, but since the major
distributions have decided to up and go there own way, there is no standard,
and I don't see how we will be in a better place by adopting these.

Nix and Guix are awesome, but even there, we have two competing tools that
operate similarly.

Do we need Torvalds to step in and throw a gauntlet?

~~~
pmoriarty
No more than we need Torvalds to tell us which single web browser to use, or
which text editor or programming language to use.

Speaking of Torvalds, git is actually a pretty good example. There was no top-
down enforcing of which version control system everyone should use, yet git
has become the defacto standard.

TCP/IP has become the universal networking technology, again without a top-
down mandate. There are, of course, standards describing how TCP/IP works, but
not one mandating its use.

Eventually, maybe there'll be a defacto, cross-platform package manager that
everyone uses, but it's premature to settle on one now, as package managers
are still quickly evolving.

~~~
bluejekyll
Git is actually what I was referring to. If there was say a packaging model
that Linux kernel decided to support for say distribution of kernel modules, I
think I could see it becoming the defacto standard.

I didn't really mean that he would from on high dictate what would be used.
And honestly, if something like that did happen, I bet I'd be unhappy. Git is
a huge step forward, but it is one of the most complex SCM's in existence, for
example.

